# REVIEW: Snowfoams (very pic heavy)



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

I have pulled togther five different types of snowfoams. My aim being to test the different aims of these foams, and show the differences and their uses.

The Foams:










Left to right:
1- Valet Pro Orange Pre wash
2- Autosmart XL TFR
3- Espuma TFR with Rinse Aid
4- Valet Pro Snowfoam
5- Auto Rae Chem Snowfoam with Wax

To try to also compare these products as best I can I have aimed to keep as many aspects of the test as stable as possible. Therefore, all products have been mixed 5:1, all will be used through the standard foam gun on the same foam setting and the karcher pressure washer.

To test the foams I have three vehicles to present them on. The Silver cars will be used to test the TFR and pre wash foams, with the snowfoam and snowwax being tested on the FD van. My reasons for this will become very clear as the test continues.

Vehicle one: VW Sharan - last waxed eight months ago, and has Collinite 845IW on it. Full pic and closer pic (drivers door panel) to show current level of water beading:



















Vehicle Two: Subaru Forster - last waxed eight nonths ago, and has Collinite 915 on it. Full pic and closer pic (bonnet panel) to show current level of water beading:



















Vehicle Three: FD van - last waxed about three weeks ago and has about three wax layers on it - Divine, XMT180, Nattys Red.



















TEST ONE:

Valet Pro Orange pre wash and VW Sharan.










Being applied:










Once whole car covered:










after five mins:










water beading after rinse off:










Test Two:

Autosmart XL and Subaru:










Being applied:










Once whole car covered:










After five mins:










Water beading after rinse off:










Test Three:

Espuma TFR with Rinse Aid - VW and Subaru:










Being applied:










Once covered:










After five mins:










After rinse off:

VW and Subaru:



















and left to dry, this is howe they looked around 20 mins later:



















Test Four:

Valet Pro Snowfoam and FD Van:

Being applied:










once whole van done:










after five mins:










Beading after rinse off:










Test Five:

Auto Rae Chem Snowfoam with Wax, and FD van

Being applied:










Once whole van done:










after five mins:










Once rinsed off:










Water beading after:










Conclusion - comments, observations and thoughts:

1- Valet Pro Orange Pre wash

The thickest foam of the three TFR/pre washes. Had the longest dwell time, but also required the most water to rinse off due to the thicker foam. Smell was ok too.

2- Autosmart XL TFR

A fairly weak foam, and didn't stay for very long, and must not be allowed to dry on the car either. Rinsed off easier tho.

3- Espuma TFR with Rinse Aid

Appears to sit bewteen the XL and Ornage pre-wash for foam thickness and also staying power. The rinse aid showed through in the rinsing off and also the amount of surface water left behind.

4- Valet Pro Snowfoam

By far the thickest foam of the test, lasted the longest and also created the biggest grin for fun factor.

5- Auto Rae Chem Snowfoam with Wax

Not as thick as the straight snowfoam, but far exceeded the standard faom with regards to water beading afterwards.

Which foam for which task?

If you want a good pre-wash to sit and dwell for five mins - Valet Pro orange!

If you want a pre-wash for easy rinse off to save water and not loose performance - The Espuma with Rinse Aid.

If you want a good thick foam to use for washing the car with a mitt - Valet Pro Snowfoam

If you want a foam to leave added protection on the paintwork - Auto Rae Chem Snowfoam with Wax.

Most manufactureres produce each of these types of products, eg a foam with wax retc, so brands isn't an issue in my mind. What I have tried to do is show which foam can be used for which task.

Last comment I would say, the TFR were not terminal on the wax layer, not completely stripping it away, but did greatly reduce any wax protection which was remaining.

I hope this has been of use, its taken me an age to compile and I had to the re-wax the VW and Subaru as a result!

Thanks for reading

Iain


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

great piece of testing. But i would not put active xl on a car that has been waxed as it will just strip the stuff off. You would have been better off using autosmart brush wash as it is ph neutral and produces more foam
here is a video of it in action.:thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, that is my point, there are many variants of the same levels of products, my aim was to show how these different variants perform and what they can do and are best at doing.

AS brush wash would fall into the standard snowfoam level with the ValeT pro snowfoam. Not point me testing a load of products which all do the same thing. Not in my opinion anyway.

thanks


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

great review


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Very handy, thanks :thumb:


----------



## SDP (Oct 17, 2006)

good review Iain!

Agree re: VP Snow Foam - very good product.

Re: Auto Rae Chem SF + wax - have just finished 5L of this and it is a good cleaner, however, I have had a couple of customers remark that there screens were 'greasy' after using it. 

It is ok for full valets where the screen gets polished but not MV's which (for me) just get dried.

NB: love the med' orange grove smell of the VP Snow Foam - takes me far away from damp Cumbria!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A great test and report :thumb:


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Where does SSF and Elites SF sit between those reviewed?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thanks for the time, effort and write-up.

One question though....were any of them approaching a decent level of cleaning just from a foam and rinse, while still leaving any LSP in place?

thanks


----------



## Phill J (May 1, 2007)

As above, thanks for the time and effort that report took mate, very helpfull thanks.
PJ


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

snow foam 1 of the most fun parts of detailing a car


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

You might as well dis-regard the Autosmart Active XL as its not a snow foam type product. Its a general purpose TFR and contains no wax or paintwork enhancement whatsoever and no added foaming agents. It also contains some Caustic.

AS equivalent of snow foam is Actimousse Plus.

I cant see what your trying to achieve other than the obvious in that a snow foam type product foams more than a TFR and a TFR strips wax more than a milder foaming product. 

I understood the test to be a review of Snowfoams?


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Just a quick question. I use auto chem rae's snowfoam and after washing it thoroughly off the car it makes drying extremely difficult. I am washing using the traditional method after the snowfoam has been rinsed off. Im using 1cm of snowfoam and warm water. Its hard to describe but its almost like there is alot of product left in the water on the car so it just smears when i try to dry it off!?

cheers


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Impressive review there, thanks for sharing Iain:thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Snowwolf said:


> Just a quick question. I use auto chem rae's snowfoam and after washing it thoroughly off the car it makes drying extremely difficult. I am washing using the traditional method after the snowfoam has been rinsed off. Im using 1cm of snowfoam and warm water. Its hard to describe but its almost like there is alot of product left in the water on the car so it just smears when i try to dry it off!?
> 
> cheers


try using a QD or final touch spray as part of your drying process. :thumb:


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Finerdetails said:


> try using a QD or final touch spray as part of your drying process. :thumb:


Ok thanks mate, will give it a go. Cant see how it will help but keep the faith n all  lol


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello Iain 

have you used the orange pre wash by appling it to the car via a garden sprayer?

I think your find the cleaning ability better. 

However i do confess that i do not have a heavy duty foaming lance so i have not been able to test it via a good foaming system.


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Okay, tried using QD to aid with the drying process but no luck. Still smears like there is an oily residue left on the paint. So much so that even after a thorough rinse off i can rub a pannel coated in water and it will foam up slightly. I dont see why as i am using the correct amount of product??!

thanks


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Snowwolf said:


> Okay, tried using QD to aid with the drying process but no luck. Still smears like there is an oily residue left on the paint. So much so that even after a thorough rinse off i can rub a pannel coated in water and it will foam up slightly. I dont see why as i am using the correct amount of product??!
> 
> thanks


Seems odd, I'm using the same stuff on a black car and there is no sign of anything left once it's been rinsed.

What other products are on the car?

How long are you leaving the foam on the car?


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

It is strange mate. I usually use either megs nxt tech wash or AGS. The car is polished with clearkote vannila moose and waxed with 915. I usually leave the foam on for a minute or so and the pressure wash it off.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Doctor said:


> You might as well dis-regard the Autosmart Active XL as its not a snow foam type product. Its a general purpose TFR and contains no wax or paintwork enhancement whatsoever and no added foaming agents. It also contains some Caustic.
> 
> AS equivalent of snow foam is Actimousse Plus.
> 
> ...


What about AS HD Foam wash??

i (yes it is true lol) really like this foam and at £30 for 25 litres is a bargain!!


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Snowwolf said:


> It is strange mate. I usually use either megs nxt tech wash or AGS. The car is polished with clearkote vannila moose and waxed with 915. I usually leave the foam on for a minute or so and the pressure wash it off.


this is really odd.

Has anything else been used in the foam gun?


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> What about AS HD Foam wash??
> 
> i (yes it is true lol) really like this foam and at £30 for 25 litres is a bargain!!


Nike, adidas, reebok, etc etc, they all make trainers. Some are for running, some are for football, some are for casual/show etc etc

You picks your brand, you picks your choice of use, and you pays your money.

I think its great for people to share their experience and views on the many many many products and brand avilable, it can only add to the informative aspects of these threads.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

i wasnt having a dig or that just asking if you ahd any experience with it (although it wasnt worded quite like that).

The review is pretty cool and worthy of a sticky imo


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Finerdetails said:


> this is really odd.
> 
> Has anything else been used in the foam gun?


Nothing else at all mate. I can see if i can get a video on my next day off (when i wash the car ) if that would help?


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> i wasnt having a dig or that just asking if you ahd any experience with it (although it wasnt worded quite like that).


didnt read as a dig mate, dont worry. :thumb:

As said, more views and expereiences added the greater the post value to all DW members :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Snowwolf said:


> Nothing else at all mate. I can see if i can get a video on my next day off (when i wash the car ) if that would help?


:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Heres a pic of Actimousse Plus just to show the foam levels. I was kind of hoping the original test would be one snowfoam product against another.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

I appreciate why you may wish to do that, but I personally see no benefit from spending my time reviewing 'x' number of the same grade of snowfoams.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Finerdetails said:


> I appreciate why you may wish to do that, but I personally see no benefit from spending my time reviewing 'x' number of the same grade of snowfoams.


But isnt that like saying no point in reviewing 5 different waxes? Surely you would not test 3 waxes and 2 polishes?

I thought it would be a good idea to put the actual snow foam products up against each other and then we can say one snow foam does this better than that snow foam etc.

I appreciate you spending time doing the test but would anyone buying a snow foam product really be any the wiser as to which is the best after reading your review? The only conclusion i can come to aftter reading is that a standard TFR type product does not foam like a product that is designed to ie.snow foam.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

good, my review worked and helped those that dont know the difference.

Maybe you could do a snowfoam review? You seem very keen for this type of review so why not do one, all the similar style snowfoam products from the many manufacturers?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

If people are willing to send me various samples of foaming products that they use then i will by all means do a review. I will provide Actimousse Plus obviously.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

I am happy to provide you with some of the valet pro snowfoam I used in this review.

If you would also like some of the Auto Rae chem foam with wax, again, happy to supply a sample of that too.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

That would be great. Need a few others as well. The pink super snow foam seems a favourite so if anyone is willing to send a sample? What other snow foams are there? Im sure Poorboys do one and chemical guys?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Could be worth testing one or 2 of the shampoos that people use as Snowfoam, Hyperwash for example.


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

I'd be very interested in seeing how elite snow foam does, but I would also like to see the snows tested against a reference item such as the Megs Hyperwash from a foaming lance.


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Guys, I wouildnt use the AS Active XL either to much caustic for me. its not really a foaming TFR either. The Espuma product is a great TFR I have been using it the past 6 months, caustic free with a wax and rinse aid in it its great. Espuma also do Activo which is a foaming TFR (non caustic) wax, rinse aid. and the best one I have trield but not bought becasue of its price is "Trio" it comes out like shaving foam and lasts for ages, clinging to the cars. I had to contact them for a defoamer it was like winter wonder land, but a great product. Bonnyman is a really good foaming TFR but it contains a lot of caustic but foams really well but wont use it on my car or van, they played around with diferrent colour foams and fragrances in 2007, dont know why, dont really understand that?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Mr Shoelaces said:


> Hi Guys, I wouildnt use the AS Active XL either to much caustic for me. its not really a foaming TFR either.?


Active XL contains less than 2% caustic so its quite low caustic but your right,its not a foam product and is more of a general purpose 'low price bracket' TFR. If its diluted properly theres no problem using it on cars though as a pre wash on the lower bodywork.

Its an absolute favourite of car washes,valetors and Haulage firms due to its low price/good cleaning power.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

where do you get AS Actimousse Plus? might try it myself


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> where do you get AS Actimousse Plus? might try it myself


AS = Autosmart

Do a google and contact them and they will give you the number of the local rep.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

tried that, got a trade website


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

all As stuff is in 25 litre drums to my kowledge, so be prepared to get your money out.

All foams I used I have paid for.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

damn! lol


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

I asked AS recently for an actimousse sample and they said no. Need to buy 25ltrs, and I was more pi$$ed off as I spend quite a bit with them!
^Bidderman I can give you a dribble of Autobrite SSF when you drop by if you remind me


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> I asked AS recently for an actimousse sample and they said no. Need to buy 25ltrs, and I was more pi$$ed off as I spend quite a bit with them!
> ^Bidderman I can give you a dribble of Autobrite SSF when you drop by if you remind me


Well to be fair thats down to your local franchisee rather than AS. Im guessing he didnt have it in bulk and only had sealed 25LT's of it.


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

Envy Valeting said:


> I asked AS recently for an actimousse sample and they said no. Need to buy 25ltrs, and I was more pi$$ed off as I spend quite a bit with them!
> ^Bidderman I can give you a dribble of Autobrite SSF when you drop by if you remind me


Differs between reps I know 2 blokes that dish out freebies and samples all the time, then theres others that are tight fisted as f00k!

Guess who gets the most customers


----------



## sauntson (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow Great thank you for your time and effort


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Envy Valeting said:


> I asked AS recently for an actimousse sample and they said no. Need to buy 25ltrs, and I was more pi$$ed off as I spend quite a bit with them!
> ^Bidderman I can give you a dribble of Autobrite SSF when you drop by if you remind me


yey coolio chapster, i will indeed remind ya :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

nice reviews.

very un-biased towards companys, just what I was looking for.

thank you.


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Great write up and test iain thanks...:thumb:


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

Just bought a gallon of www.cleanandshiny.co.uk Snow foam, it's a pinkish, liquid, with no real odour or fragrance. Anyone had any experience with using it? Hope its good!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

I have bought a number of snow foams and shampoos, just waiting for a Daddy Lance to come and then will be able to test.

Whilst I like the idea that The Doctor has put forward, from reading it he is a rep for Auto-Smart and theirfore might not give a totally unbiased opion.

Not having a go at The Doctor over this, but if your selling a product then you cant give an unbiased review can you.


However, still think this is a fantastic thread and has helped me make my mind up on certain products.


----------

